# Going to Canberra



## hockeyman

Hi all, recently granted visa to work and live in Australia. V excited to chance upon this forum coz it's useful. However I hardly find anyone moving to Canberra. Hopefully will get to know someone heading there or are already settled there to ask / share information.


----------



## brian_84

HI there! Welcome.
I'd also like to have some info about Canberra, since I'm a social worker and heard that's one of the professions needed in that region.
Cheers!

Brian


----------



## hockeyman

brian_84 said:


> HI there! Welcome.
> I'd also like to have some info about Canberra, since I'm a social worker and heard that's one of the professions needed in that region.
> Cheers!
> 
> Brian


Hello Brian,

Good to know you too are heading to Canberra. I haven't had much luck in getting responses for Canberra as you can see. I think not many folks out there choose to go there. Anyhow, I'm making a recce trip this month end to Canberra. Like to see the city I will be moving into first hand before the actual move. I probably will head over first quarter of next year. How about you? When are you likely to move over? Take care.

Hockeyman


----------



## hockeyman

Actually, come to think of it, is there a particular month where people actually move around in the market? For example, the best time to be looking for jobs Singapore would be at the start of new year because people generally leave after taking their bonuses which would have been paid out in mid Dec. Any idea if similar applies to Canberra?

Cheers.


----------



## Mango11

*Canberra Moving*

Dear Hockeyman
Well you should be able to find fellow hockey players

Few brief points
-Cost renting is exorbitant, depending on your salary
-It's cold in winter, esp. if you come from the tropics, invest in some thermal underwear for winter
-More civilization there these days than 20-30 years ago
-I think it's largely still a public service town (anyone correct me if they dont agree)
-It's close (3+ hours) to Sydney
-Public transport is Ok to the hubs like Belconnen, Woden but limited outside these, take this into account where you will live viz a viz work
-I consider eating out can be relatively expensive
-The bush is close
-The ski slopes much closer than if you are based in Syd/Melb

Canberra can excite passions pro and against
Hopefully others will put their piece abnd direct you to some local forums that you can check.

Best wishes



hockeyman said:


> Hi all, recently granted visa to work and live in Australia. V excited to chance upon this forum coz it's useful. However I hardly find anyone moving to Canberra. Hopefully will get to know someone heading there or are already settled there to ask / share information.


----------



## james12

Hello Hockeyman,
you are registered in this forum you will definitely get some new friends who is moving to canberra or who lives in canberra


----------



## hockeyman

james12 said:


> Hello Hockeyman,
> you are registered in this forum you will definitely get some new friends who is moving to canberra or who lives in canberra


Would like that for sure. I'm in Melbourne now. Will head for Canberra on Mon. First time there so it's exciting to see the city that will see all sides of my emotion when I move permanently.


----------



## hockeyman

Arrived Canberra and spent a night so far. Must admit the feeling wasn't a great one as the city is far too boring/plain as compared to Melbourne. Wife wasn't excited at all and are now unsure how the first 2 years will be like living in this city. The feeling of making a u turn in our decision did cross our minds although we haven't seen enough or know anyone to feel better. Several questions kept popping up; will we be able to get a job? What if we had to struggle? What if we cant adjust after giving up what we have now? There're so many IFs. 

Day 2 is coming up. Will go check out the city and its surrounding better. Hopefully the emotions are more settled after that. Sigh! Fought so hard for the visa only to feel crappie abt the move now.


----------



## Tht

Hi Hockeyman, 

I too am pursuing a Visa for Australia. unfortunately, my current occupation is only available in Canberra and therefore, i have to apply only for the 190 Visa if Canberra accepts me. 

I have been working real hard to get the Visa. and after seeing your latest comments, i am getting aprehensive if i should be making this change. i have a 2 year old daughter and i dont know if it will be a problem for her. 

Please advice.


----------



## hockeyman

Tht said:


> Hi Hockeyman,
> 
> I too am pursuing a Visa for Australia. unfortunately, my current occupation is only available in Canberra and therefore, i have to apply only for the 190 Visa if Canberra accepts me.
> 
> I have been working real hard to get the Visa. and after seeing your latest comments, i am getting aprehensive if i should be making this change. i have a 2 year old daughter and i dont know if it will be a problem for her.
> 
> Please advice.


Hello Tht,

Sorry if I had caused you any discomfort on your move to Canberra. I don't mean to cause any negative impact to anyone but purely making an opinion based on my own situation. You see, I currently live in Singapore and have a great job and a great place I own. Been here long enough to know that living in Singapore is not going to be an issue for me. However, like everyone else in this forum, I want to give my family and I another option. An option we can explore if this is what we want.

To be honest, each city has its pros and cons. Hence, depending on what you want, it may or may not suit you.

In my opinion, Canberra is a fairly simple city to live in. Everywhere is "close by". Even the furtherst surburbs take you approx 20-30mins to get to the city. The city itself is very small and traffic jam is almost unheard of, even during peak hours. If you live near the city, the surburbs are really close by to each other. Literally only 5 mins from one surburb to another. It's a quiet and peaceful city to raise your kids and it has lots of gardens/parks to visit.

It can get boring in the first few months if you do not have relatives or ready friends there. At least that's how I felt when I went for a visit. To be fair, this is the case in every new cities if you don't have the support groups. So the trick is to join a sports group, religion group, hobby group etc and start making friends. Life will be better thereafter. Otherwise, be prepared to stare at each other when the sun sets as the city goes to bed after hours. 

Life in Canberra is different from cities like Sydney and/or Melbourne. In those cities, life is definitely more vibrant but it can get very crowded. Traffic is bad and surburbs are far away from the city unless you can afford a 1m house which is nearer to the city. A 1m house will probably be abt 10km outside the city whilst a 600k house is 30km away from the city in Melbourne. That's a gauge for you in terms of distances.

Job wise, Canberra from what I know host a lot of government ministries. A lot of jobs will require you to be a citizen to be eligible to apply. Most will run checks before approaching you for interviews. However, there are still sizeable number of private firms based in Canberra. Although, the number of jobs are not as many as Sydney or Melbourne, you do not have to fight with that many other applicants unlike in those cities.

Depending on how you look at it, some applied through ACT because they really want to settle in Canberra. Some, simply use it to gain entry into Australia (meaning stay for the initial 2 years and leave for another city thereafter). Whatever side you are on, try to do in depth planning and make the most of it. Migration is a big deal and can give a family stress. If not managed properly, it can break a few hearts along the way. It is best that you set everyone's expectation right before the move. Plus, if you can, try doing a recce trip to see and experience Canberra on your own. It will give you a better idea than to hear from others.

Anyhow, I hope this helps you in your journey. I wish u all the best mate. If your intent is to move, do it whole heartedly and embrace whatever that comes along with it. It will be more meaningful this way.


----------



## Tht

Hi Hockeyman,

Thank you very much for your reply.
It was certainly informative. 
Unfortunately, my occupation is only available in Canberra and I am determined to move. 
1. My daughter is still a baby, so she wouldnt find it too difficult if we change places in say 2 or 3 years time. 
2. Want to do this while we are still young.  
3. I am planning to bring my parents along, so want to do this while they are still able to manage the change.

Therefore, i think i will have to go for the option of staying for 2 years in ACT and then if not happy with the job or circumstances, then think about re-locating to another state. 
i know its going to be expensive, but if i or my husband can get a stable job, i think we should be able to manage.

From what i have read so far, i understand that from a monetary perspective, it will be expensive and for the initial settling period, its going to be a hand to mouth existence. Is that your understanding too?

Once again, thanks a bunch!

Tht.



hockeyman said:


> Hello Tht,
> 
> Sorry if I had caused you any discomfort on your move to Canberra. I don't mean to cause any negative impact to anyone but purely making an opinion based on my own situation. You see, I currently live in Singapore and have a great job and a great place I own. Been here long enough to know that living in Singapore is not going to be an issue for me. However, like everyone else in this forum, I want to give my family and I another option. An option we can explore if this is what we want.
> 
> To be honest, each city has its pros and cons. Hence, depending on what you want, it may or may not suit you.
> 
> In my opinion, Canberra is a fairly simple city to live in. Everywhere is "close by". Even the furtherst surburbs take you approx 20-30mins to get to the city. The city itself is very small and traffic jam is almost unheard of, even during peak hours. If you live near the city, the surburbs are really close by to each other. Literally only 5 mins from one surburb to another. It's a quiet and peaceful city to raise your kids and it has lots of gardens/parks to visit.
> 
> It can get boring in the first few months if you do not have relatives or ready friends there. At least that's how I felt when I went for a visit. To be fair, this is the case in every new cities if you don't have the support groups. So the trick is to join a sports group, religion group, hobby group etc and start making friends. Life will be better thereafter. Otherwise, be prepared to stare at each other when the sun sets as the city goes to bed after hours.
> 
> Life in Canberra is different from cities like Sydney and/or Melbourne. In those cities, life is definitely more vibrant but it can get very crowded. Traffic is bad and surburbs are far away from the city unless you can afford a 1m house which is nearer to the city. A 1m house will probably be abt 10km outside the city whilst a 600k house is 30km away from the city in Melbourne. That's a gauge for you in terms of distances.
> 
> Job wise, Canberra from what I know host a lot of government ministries. A lot of jobs will require you to be a citizen to be eligible to apply. Most will run checks before approaching you for interviews. However, there are still sizeable number of private firms based in Canberra. Although, the number of jobs are not as many as Sydney or Melbourne, you do not have to fight with that many other applicants unlike in those cities.
> 
> Depending on how you look at it, some applied through ACT because they really want to settle in Canberra. Some, simply use it to gain entry into Australia (meaning stay for the initial 2 years and leave for another city thereafter). Whatever side you are on, try to do in depth planning and make the most of it. Migration is a big deal and can give a family stress. If not managed properly, it can break a few hearts along the way. It is best that you set everyone's expectation right before the move. Plus, if you can, try doing a recce trip to see and experience Canberra on your own. It will give you a better idea than to hear from others.
> 
> Anyhow, I hope this helps you in your journey. I wish u all the best mate. If your intent is to move, do it whole heartedly and embrace whatever that comes along with it. It will be more meaningful this way.


----------



## hockeyman

Hello Tht,

No worries. Always glad to help/share with one another.
Yes, initial phase will be expensive until you find yourself a job. So it's critical you have sufficient savings to last a few months. I can't comment how much is sufficient because we all have diff expectations.
Best of luck with the move. Maybe you will get there before me so I may depend on you next time for advice and connection.


----------



## dunan

Canberra is the most boring place in Oz unless you are a poly....lol

Sorry this is Beths husband.......


----------



## hockeyman

dunan said:


> Canberra is the most boring place in Oz unless you are a poly....lol
> 
> Sorry this is Beths husband.......


To each its own. No one solution fits every problems.


----------



## Tht

hockeyman said:


> To each its own. No one solution fits every problems.


Pretty true, Hockeyman. I think will wait until things finalize, then take a trip to Canberra (if that is the place that i am going to) and then make my own decision.


----------



## hockeyman

Tht said:


> Pretty true, Hockeyman. I think will wait until things finalize, then take a trip to Canberra (if that is the place that i am going to) and then make my own decision.


Tht,

Hows your prep going? Decided when to head over or are you already in Canberra? My wife and I haven't got any luck with finding a job offshore so we're now thinking if we should just head over. Not sure yet when but it's looking like it will be this year.

Cheers


----------



## Tht

hockeyman said:


> Tht,
> 
> Hows your prep going? Decided when to head over or are you already in Canberra? My wife and I haven't got any luck with finding a job offshore so we're now thinking if we should just head over. Not sure yet when but it's looking like it will be this year.
> 
> Cheers


Hi Hockeyman,

Thank you for getting back to me. No, i haven't migrated to Aus yet. i still have not received my assessment results from vetassess. Waiting for that. God knows, its taking ages!! I have completed IELTS though. 
I received List - 9, Read - 9, Speaking - 7.5, Writing, 7.5. Overall - 8.5
any idea, which point they will consider for point test?

Waiting is very hard.

THT


----------



## hockeyman

Tht said:


> Hi Hockeyman,
> 
> Thank you for getting back to me. No, i haven't migrated to Aus yet. i still have not received my assessment results from vetassess. Waiting for that. God knows, its taking ages!! I have completed IELTS though.
> I received List - 9, Read - 9, Speaking - 7.5, Writing, 7.5. Overall - 8.5
> any idea, which point they will consider for point test?
> 
> Waiting is very hard.
> 
> THT


Hello Tht,

Gotten your visa yet? I haven't been active enough recently. Still thinking if I should just head over to look for a job instead of doing it offshore which is darn hard.


----------



## Tht

hockeyman said:


> Hello Tht,
> 
> Gotten your visa yet? I haven't been active enough recently. Still thinking if I should just head over to look for a job instead of doing it offshore which is darn hard.


Hi,

No, not yet. i got my vetassess results in March - it was positive. 
i have applied for ACT SS in April 26. i am awaiting their results. I hope that is positive. Then i can seriously start preparing for my next course of actions, such as getting more information on migrating, finding a job, house, etc...
Any idea how long an SS should take? my agent has lodged an EOI and has got an EOI ID, is that sufficient for SS or Should there be some response from EOI after lodging it?

Tht


----------



## hockeyman

Tht said:


> Hi,
> 
> No, not yet. i got my vetassess results in March - it was positive.
> i have applied for ACT SS in April 26. i am awaiting their results. I hope that is positive. Then i can seriously start preparing for my next course of actions, such as getting more information on migrating, finding a job, house, etc...
> Any idea how long an SS should take? my agent has lodged an EOI and has got an EOI ID, is that sufficient for SS or Should there be some response from EOI after lodging it?
> 
> Tht


To be honest I'm not very familiar with the EOI procedures. Mine was pre EOI time. My SS took about 1 month. No worries Tht. If you got everything positive, they wouldn't reject you. In any case, after the SS, you still need the final approval from the DIAC. That too, if you have SS, they wouldn't reject you unless you are not healthy and has police record. You are on the way my friend.. start planning now if your intent is to leave right after securing the PR.

Cheers


----------



## Tht

hockeyman said:


> To be honest I'm not very familiar with the EOI procedures. Mine was pre EOI time. My SS took about 1 month. No worries Tht. If you got everything positive, they wouldn't reject you. In any case, after the SS, you still need the final approval from the DIAC. That too, if you have SS, they wouldn't reject you unless you are not healthy and has police record. You are on the way my friend.. start planning now if your intent is to leave right after securing the PR.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks a lot hokeyman. I feel more encourage after reading your msg. 
I will keep you posted as i complete my stages.

tht


----------



## hockeyman

Tht said:


> Thanks a lot hokeyman. I feel more encourage after reading your msg.
> I will keep you posted as i complete my stages.
> 
> tht


Ok. All the best. Keep in touch. Canberra migrant community is small so should stay in touch.

Sent from my C6603


----------



## pcartin

hockeyman said:


> Ok. All the best. Keep in touch. Canberra migrant community is small so should stay in touch.
> 
> Sent from my C6603


Hello Hockeyman,

Hope you are doing well. Just curious, are you living in Canberra now? Are you able to secure a job there? How soon?

I have too applied for Canberra SS and wondering hows the job market there. And I have been living in Sg for many year as well.


----------



## hockeyman

pcartin said:


> Hello Hockeyman,
> 
> Hope you are doing well. Just curious, are you living in Canberra now? Are you able to secure a job there? How soon?
> 
> I have too applied for Canberra SS and wondering hows the job market there. And I have been living in Sg for many year as well.


Hi there,
I'm well. Hope you are too. I can't advise on the market in Canberra because I'm not there. I am living in Sydney now as my wife took up an offer and it's easier to start here first. Needed the income. Been here just under 5 weeks, still looking for job. Will only move if I get one. But it's not looking good since it's nearing year end. Bad timing for job market but we'll never know. You are in SG still? When are you heading over?
Regards

Sent from my C6603


----------



## pcartin

hockeyman said:


> Hi there,
> I'm well. Hope you are too. I can't advise on the market in Canberra because I'm not there. I am living in Sydney now as my wife took up an offer and it's easier to start here first. Needed the income. Been here just under 5 weeks, still looking for job. Will only move if I get one. But it's not looking good since it's nearing year end. Bad timing for job market but we'll never know. You are in SG still? When are you heading over?
> Regards
> 
> Sent from my C6603


Hello Hockeyman, many thanks for replying, which is very much appreciated.

Good to know that your wife has got an offer. From your reply, i reckon that early of the year would be better time to be there. I am actually still waiting for my state sponsorship hence yes, I am still in Singapore now.

I wont be in Canberra till end of 2014 (hopefully - of course) but already started doing research on places to stay and the rental etc.

Just curious, are you not sponsored by ACT?


----------



## hockeyman

pcartin said:


> Hello Hockeyman, many thanks for replying, which is very much appreciated.
> 
> Good to know that your wife has got an offer. From your reply, i reckon that early of the year would be better time to be there. I am actually still waiting for my state sponsorship hence yes, I am still in Singapore now.
> 
> I wont be in Canberra till end of 2014 (hopefully - of course) but already started doing research on places to stay and the rental etc.
> 
> Just curious, are you not sponsored by ACT?


Yes I am. Just that I am basing myself here whilst looking for a job. Good luck with your application. Let me know if you need further assistance.

Sent from my C6603


----------



## Lck

hi hockeyman,


Is been a while since your last post, i read your update on moving to Canberra, which is quite similar to my case, my wife and i are moving there soon. Just wondering how the job market there ? We are working in construction field


----------

